# ''Dropper'' type?



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I am trying to decide which breed of pigeon I should use for droppers. I was thinking maybe I could use use a mixed breed or something like that. Does it really matter which breed you use as long as they are trained right? There isn't too many fancy breeds of pigeons around here.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Satinettes or Fantails maybe?


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive thought about having a dropper in the past. But thats more work. I consider it another job. My opinion. Have enough work with my regular birds. Like Goldie said. If you train your birds to trap you dont need droppers.

Check out my Video. Think I need droppers?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-RFNjdse8Y


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Droppers aren't any trouble at all. I trap train mine with my young homers, and then there is no special treatment. They come out when the homers come out to fly, they trap with them, eat with them, etc. No different than having more homers. No special extra training. They are useful on race day when your young birds come home and are stressed out, and may not land and/or trap right away. So I let a dropper go, it goes right in, and the YB normally follows.

Droppers can help, no matter how well your birds are trap trained. Mine come straight inside when they get home from training, or when I whistle after loft flying. But it's a different story when one comes in by itself on race day and is paranoid to death because it's been spooked by the butt loads of hawks we have around here.
On the other hand, my old birds don't need droppers, because they know the drill. They're used to the stresses of racing and have a lot more motivation to get inside ASAP.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree with what Becky said. But I'll also add depending where you fly they might be a must. Around here on race day there are packs of birds going over if your bird is in that pack alot of times they over fly thinking that is their pack routing or somthing. But if you throw dropper they will break off sooner seeing that another bird is landing on their loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good point  We are in a valley, surrounded by trees. I'm lucky if my birds don't pass it thinking we're just another little clearing in the woods, LOL. The big flocks don't pass us as far as I can see (which isn't far). But some of my birds sure have been skittish when they came in. Plus having my little dropper George gives me someone to pet while I wait for the birds, haha  He knows the drill pretty well.


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your replys. Why I was thinking about getting a couple droppers was because we have ALOT of hawks around and I thought it might be good to have droppers so if my birds were out and I needed to get them in quick (because of hawks).


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Birds Forever said:


> Thanks for all your replys. Why I was thinking about getting a couple droppers was because we have ALOT of hawks around and I thought it might be good to have droppers so if my birds were out and I needed to get them in quick (because of hawks).


You will lose A LOT of droppers to the hawks. I suspect it will encourage more hawks to visit. Your birds will see the hawk before you do - and I suspect they won't need any encouragement to get in. Having said that, I do agree that droppers do serve a purpose when racing.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been using droppers for 20+ years,and only once (2010),did a hawk get one on me...That`s only because it flew out of the loft with the YB`s....I use Satinette`s....They are real good droppers...In case of a hawk attack,they can fly,and do get away from a hawk most of the time....Only let your droppers OUT to get your race birds in....Never let them out just to hang out....They are alot safer in the loft....Good droppers are highly valued...I would not sell mine....Owl`s...Satinette`s.....make good droppers......Alamo


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Satinettes work for me...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've only lost two satinettes to hawks. Mine usually stay on top of my house or in the loft. Satinettes can get up and go if they need to. And they've seen their share of hawks, so they aren't stupid enough to sit there  It's the birds like fantails that would be slower.


----------

